# Video of The Side Dumps.



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

CLICY FOR RUMBLE oh BTW the speed limit was 30MPH :lol:


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Car sounds great. Love that muscle car sound:cheers


----------



## wiscgoathead (Dec 27, 2005)

:agree


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

It's a Ferd, wassup with that?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

not bad, very mellow.


----------

